
Optimus Maximus: at long last, we bring one home to test - Engadget - chaostheory
http://www.engadget.com/2008/02/22/optimus-maximus-at-long-last-we-bring-one-home-to-test/
======
boucher
Most important take away:

"Typing on it, well, sucks."

